# saying hello and a little pic whoring. the stable!



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

ive been on the tex for a very long time and always had VWs. i finally made the switch to Audi and bought an 03 A6 4.2 last year. i naver posted pics so here goes. 

this is the 6 when i bought it and now with the rims. i know it has to be dropped and trust me it will be slammed. i just came acrosss the rims on a good deal before i bought the coils.
































this was the last VW i had, a 98 GLX done euro style which i bought in 99 stock with 15k miles. had it until last year.
































this is the wife's 03 jetta with bilstein suspension and R32 wheels and nose
























this is my 300zxTT that is my never ending project. when i want to go fast this is what i drive, 500whp and havent opened the motor yet
























this is how it sits now, removed the body kit and left the front


































_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 2:03 PM 7-4-2007_


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: saying hello and a little pic whoring. the stable! (DTOYVR6)*

welcome to the audi side, looks like you've got a few nice cars!!! classy move


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: saying hello and a little pic whoring. the stable! (thestryker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: saying hello and a little pic whoring. the stable! (DTOYVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I like the new A8 wheels they look great. What are you doing with the 4.2 sport wheels??
Would you be interested in a set of stock non-sport pie plate wheels for the winter set-up. They have the conti extreme sport contact tires with many good years. Straight exchange only seeing that my wife would probabley kill me if I put any money into this car. Thanks


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

thanks but na i want to keep them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

If you change your mind let me know. Thanks for the reply.
JP


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcr* »_If you change your mind let me know. Thanks for the reply.
JP

no prob. i will need them for when its time to take it in for warranty issues also. even though i dont even have all season tires on the stocks. they are performance dry tires. Kumhos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

how much did ya spend on the A8 rims? and tires?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_how much did ya spend on the A8 rims? and tires?

well i had tires from another set of rims and the A8 rims are oem and i got them for $900 in perfectly mint condition. about 10k miles on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

